# Stuck in edit



## Randy Yanda (Oct 22, 2017)

*Operating System:* Mac

*Lightroom Version:*  1.0
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem: I am a new user and just downloaded the software.  I imported a couple of photos and seem to be stuck in the edit window with no way to get back to the home screen.  I believe I should see the terms Library, Print, etc on the top right of the window but they are not there so I can't figure a way to exit out of the edit screen.  Help?*


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum  Lightroom Version 1.0 is the Cloud based app new just this week.  It does not have all of the features found in the earlier versions.  To get a product that is suitable for local work, you need to install Lightroom Classic  Lightroom Classic will have the Module picker where you can find "Library, Develop, Print etc.


----------

